# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  [Beauty vs Brain!]

## sneha

In today's world, the packing is more important that the content. The cover of the book is more important the book itself. The cast of the movie attracts the audiences to theatres than the storyline.

Just like that, when you meet a human being, the very first thing that you notice is the way he looks. It's very natural, nothing wrong about that. More often than not, a person's talent is ignored just because he/she happens to look .. well, plain. Be it in the professional or the personal life, a man / woman needs to have a good personality to climb that ladder of success. 

Or not? Why do you need to look beautiful to be successful? Except of course in the glam-world of movies/modelling. It is raw talent and your ability to talk your way through challanging situations that makes you meet success face-to-face! 

Let us know what YOU think about it. Is it about the Brain or the Beauty?!


The Debate Is On!

In end kindly vote on foll

Question: What is it, in today's world, that helps make a good first impression? Is it : 
Good looks / physical beauty :
Intellect / Talent :
A mix of both is essential :

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

*Re: [Beauty vs Brain!?]*

Beauty is important, but only in fields where it is a necessity..like modelling , acting and other forms of entertainment..
In all other fields, politics, technology etc ,science ,there are many people who have done so well ,, inspite of the facts that they are not beautiful..
Of course, there are some people who are prejudiced towards beauty , and so those who are beautiful do have an upper hand . 
But again, if the person is talented enough, he should be able to make it to the top, irrespective of his looks..

----------


## traveling

I agree your options. :thumbs:

----------


## VS Prasad

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder:

http://www.chinapage.org/story/beauty.html

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" - Origin:

This saying first appeared in the 3rd century BC in Greek. It didn't appear in its current form in print until the 19th century, but in the meantime there were various written forms that expressed much the same thought. In 1588, the English dramatist John Lyly, in his
Euphues and his England, wrote:

    "...as neere is Fancie to Beautie, as the pricke to the Rose, as the stalke to the rynde, as the earth to the roote."

Shakespeare expressed a similar sentiment in Love's Labours Lost, 1588:

    Good Lord Boyet, my beauty, though but mean,
    Needs not the painted flourish of your praise:
    Beauty is bought by judgement of the eye,
    Not utter'd by base sale of chapmen's tongues

Benjamin Franklin, in Poor Richard's Almanack, 1741, wrote:

    Beauty, like supreme dominion
    Is but supported by opinion

beauty is in the eye of the beholderDavid Hume's Essays, Moral and Political, 1742, include:

    "Beauty in things exists merely in the mind which contemplates them."

The person who is widely credited with coining the saying in its current form is Margaret Wolfe Hungerford (née Hamilton), who wrote many books, often under the pseudonym of 'The Duchess'. In Molly Bawn, 1878, there's the line "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/59100.html

Have you ever noticed that good looking girls usually hang out together with other good looking girls, but when it come to couples the lousiest looking guy dates a Pretty girl and mostly vice versa too.

http://anthonysmirror.blogspot.com/2...-beholder.html

Beauty in eyes of beholder, study confirms:

WASHINGTON: When it comes to something pleasant, it seems that the phrase "easy on the eyes" may hold more truth than earlier believed, for a study has found that objects or people appear more attractive when the mind can process their looks faster.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/a...ow/2037080.cms

Scientists ponder beauty and the eye of the beholder:
Evidence increasingly suggests the human brain is hard-wired for aesthetics.

http://www.sigidiart.com/Docs/beauty.htm

----------


## raiazlan

one word
BRAIN

----------


## Muzi

Mixed for me

----------


## ViSIoN

first of all your dressing after all speak and analysess your brain...

----------

